# I'm Back



## Chris Dickie (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All,

I haven't been on in months, hope you haven't been insulting me too much  

I'm planning on coming on more often 4 a while now, so get ready for more "productive discussion"  

Anyway, I've decided to add a poll

Cheers

Chris Dickie


----------



## chun (Jul 13, 2005)

no


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Jul 14, 2005)

> no


How dare you!  

Thanks rick, at least _*you*_ are nice!


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah but I voted "no". :lol: Just kidding. Welcome back.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't think i know you, but welcome back 8)


----------



## Chris Dickie (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks

Ive seen some of your posts PseudoDave but I'm not sure how much I've posted since you joined

btw, who bought the forum? do we know?


----------



## insektus (Jul 16, 2005)

hey,

i'm happy that you are back. i missed you. Some days ago i was rhinking that i haven't seen you a long time in chat. I was hoping that all is ok...

So i'm really happy to see you back  !!

Cya

Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

lol well glad to see you came back even though i dont know you. lol since you put a message stating that you came back ill make one stating that i never left and are they happy lol


----------



## dino (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure who you are but glad you are back.


----------

